# Oviedo - what's your experience?



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, 
I've just been offered a teaching job in Oviedo that needs a very quick response. I'd really appreciate it if anybody who knows the city and surrounding area or who lives there could let me know what their experience is / has been like.
Thanks!
Kate


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I do not know about Oviedo, but I was in Asturias, Gijon, last summer, it was sooooo beautiful!!!!
The Picos of Europa are absolutely stunning. I have Asturian friends who speak very highly of Oviedo.

However I am told that it is cold in winter. But if it was me and I was younger, I would jump at the chance,

Hepa


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Hepa ; )


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Kate it is a very pleasant city. Has much of the style and culture of Asturias. Like many spanish cities careful choice of area is important. Asturias has an industrial past and present and there is much evidence.

However public transport is excellent and you could live in a village and easily commute by bus or FEVE the narrow guage railway or RENFE. Main roads between main cities are great, mountain roads are a challenge.

Being inland against the mountains it gets its fair share of rain and cold (and snow). The coast in many places has micro climates and are much better weatherwise but unless you take long drives in your stride I would have thought commuting may prove time consuming. 

Having said that your free time can be filled by any of the wonders of Asturias: fiestas, walking, climbing, mind blowing deserted beaches, cider drinking, bagpipes, bears, trout, mushroom hunting, diving, sailing, .............

Lovely people


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there

Thank you so much for your message. Great to have some insider info!

Yes, the countryside and coast look to die for. Just a little unsure because of the weather. I really am a sunshine girl. But I absolutely love walking and it looks perfect for that.

I like the idea of living in a village and getting the bus into Oviedo for work. I shall come to you for advice on that front if I decide to go!

OK, many thanks again,

Best wishes 
Kate


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Kate there are now trains from Gijon to Oviedo that take 30 mins. Depends how near you work to the station but Gijon can be a very pleasant place to live if you prefer the beach, marina and less rain. Bit different from Oviedo


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

*thanks*



nigele2 said:


> Kate there are now trains from Gijon to Oviedo that take 30 mins. Depends how near you work to the station but Gijon can be a very pleasant place to live if you prefer the beach, marina and less rain. Bit different from Oviedo


Thanks for this - good to know!


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

*thanks*



nigele2 said:


> Kate there are now trains from Gijon to Oviedo that take 30 mins. Depends how near you work to the station but Gijon can be a very pleasant place to live if you prefer the beach, marina and less rain. Bit different from Oviedo


Thanks for this - good to know!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There is one condition of your employment, It is mandatory to take at least one annual holiday in the Canarian Archipelago

I like Gijon too

Below link for photos,

Hepa


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hepa said:


> There is one condition of your employment, It is mandatory to take at least one annual holiday in the Canarian Archipelago
> 
> I like Gijon too
> 
> ...


You rascal never miss an opportunity 

Sadly only direct flight is to Lanzarote but I guess there is a boat that goes your way Hepa or even a little prop driven mosquito 

Strangely when I eventually retire I am thinking of 3 or 4 months in your islands during the colder wet bit of the year. I think a life split between Asturias and the Canaries offers for me about everything I want. Any spare beds in your place Hepa?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> You rascal never miss an opportunity
> 
> Sadly only direct flight is to Lanzarote but I guess there is a boat that goes your way Hepa or even a little prop driven mosquito
> 
> Strangely when I eventually retire I am thinking of 3 or 4 months in your islands during the colder wet bit of the year. I think a life split between Asturias and the Canaries offers for me about everything I want. Any spare beds in your place Hepa?


Flights Asturias to Madrid, Madrid to Tenerife or Gran Canaria, Inter island flights to all other Islands on 80 seater twin prop, time to Hierro 40 to 45 minutes. Plenty of accommodation on this island,

Hepa


----------



## katewarren (Mar 14, 2011)

*thanks hepa*



Hepa said:


> There is one condition of your employment, It is mandatory to take at least one annual holiday in the Canarian Archipelago
> 
> I like Gijon too
> 
> ...


hi hepa

yes, the canaries sounds wonderful 

i'm afraid i haven't been able get the page up for your link 

bizarrely, having been so anxious to get in touch with me & offer work, i have not been able to contact the language school - no responses to my email or skype - - most strange ...

at least the seed has been sown for me coming out to spain 

thanks again for your consejos

xx


----------



## travellingfaery (Mar 31, 2012)

This is all really good to hear - I've been offered an English teaching job in Oviedo too! We'll have to look each other up when we both arrive


----------



## jonnymc (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello,
A little bit "off message", but I have recently moved to Oviedo, and absolutely love it, but there is one thing missing from my life, which I need to do once a week....so....Does anybody know of any pubs here which would show live English Premiership football? Liverpool are top of the league at the moment, which is a once in a lifetime occurence, and I would love to be able to go and watch the game....any help would be terrific...Saludos


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Jonnymc,
If you have broadband internet access, Telecable in Asturias. then you can watch
Premiership games, the BBC's Match of the Day etc at www.filmon.com/‎
No membership, no fee and the only Ad you see is at the start of the program. Then
the Ads leave you in peace.


----------

